# Can't get factory fogs on a diesel?



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys, been checking out the diesel on the gm Canada site. From what I can tell, I don't see any option to get factory fogs on the TD....??? Strange no? 

Anything else that one of the other models have as options that the TD can't have (other than the obvious like manual trans etc) 

Thanks all, if they had a 0% financing option or something low like .99% I might be in one already. This is what keeps me looking at the sonata hybrid.... 0%for up to 84. I know that's a long time but peace of mind is good too. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That seems strange as in Australia every model Cruze comes standard with fog lights and alloy wheels.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Buy them on eBay and have them installed I did with my eco and ls


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

hmm, was thinking of that. Got any pics?or a link? thanks guys!


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

MY D's were installed by the dealer.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

When you purchase the car (new) from the dealer, stipulate the dealer does a "dealer-installation" BEFORE you sign, so the fog/installation are covered under the 'factory' 3-year/36K-mile bumper-to-bumper warranty...AND, it'll be covered by your automotive insurance!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Take a look on eBay, the led ones are nicer for half of the oem price.


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

Will do.  thanks. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Here is a link for the OEMs Amazon.com: 2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze OEM Complete Fog Lamp Kit by GM 95903470: Automotive. I don't know what the Diesel bumper looks like. I am presuming the same as the years before. This kit comes with the headlight switch to replace the switch in the car Do a search on 95903470 that is the kit part number. Comes with lights wiring mounts and switch.


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

sdmfer said:


> hmm, was thinking of that. Got any pics?or a link? thanks guys!


I just had the Factory order the fogs lights for me then i installed them myself so it didn't cost me anything for them.. here is a picture of mine after installation..


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

Perfect thanks. I'm assuming this is a diesel and nothings different from than a regular cruze? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fogs should be "Non RS" for the diesel from the looks of it.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah there has been a TON of disappointment in the customization options of the Diesel cruzes. Though realistically anyone with a calculator and some common sense wouldn't buy the diesel anyway.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

bigluke said:


> Take a look on eBay, the led ones are nicer for half of the oem price.


Except the OEM fogs actually do something useful, like put light on the road in front of and to the side of the car.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

tracepk said:


> Yeah there has been a TON of disappointment in the customization options of the Diesel cruzes. Though realistically anyone with a calculator and some common sense wouldn't buy the diesel anyway.


For me being able to do 1100kms on just shy of 60liters is important as opposed to my current car which is 65 liters of premium fuel (80+bucks) which results in just of 550kms per tank. 

Plus "generally" diesels are good for longevity. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

tracepk said:


> Yeah there has been a TON of disappointment in the customization options of the Diesel cruzes. Though realistically anyone with a calculator and some common sense wouldn't buy the diesel anyway.


I drive 1000 kms every week and got the G.M. employee discount ( brother in-law ) so why wouldn't this make sense to me?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Sperry said:


> I drive 1000 kms every week and got the G.M. employee discount ( brother in-law ) so why wouldn't this make sense to me?


He's referring to:

(a) initial cost difference, 
(b) price of diesel is higher than petrol, 
(c) DEF not needed for petrol engines,
(d) less costly manual not available.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

tracepk said:


> Yeah there has been a TON of disappointment in the customization options of the Diesel cruzes. Though realistically anyone with a calculator and some common sense wouldn't buy the diesel anyway.


Drive one. You might like it for something more than its fuel economy. 

It has way more power than the gaser, plus upgraded brakes, steering and suspension. It offers a completely different driving experience.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Let's ALL face the facts here...Buying a new gas or diesel car NEVER saves you money in the long run  It's cheaper to put $2000/year into an old car then buy new. 

I bought mine for something unique that's fun to drive and love the economy of the non-hybrid mileage without battery packs just for the sake of conservation.

I would of bought a 2014 Mazda 6 if I got a gasser because it's a cool, fun, car to drive. Diesel is the specific thing that sealed the deal for the cruze for me. The VW TDI is just ugly to me and I think they are cheapened from their former greatness...


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry things aren't always the way they look from afar (1) eco with the options that I have and enjoy ( minus leather seats ) costs the same (2) Diesel costs less around Toronto) (3) DEF is cheap but required so I'll give you that one (4) severe arthritis in knee makes manual very painful so the auto is needed for me.. However , my old sassy grass green AAR was an automatic and I would have preferred the 4 speed pistol grip


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Just to name a few important things. Cost. You pay 4-5 thousand dollars more for a car that gets barely better economy than an Eco, not enough to make up for the price of diesel. And if that wasn't enough, Diesel exhaust fluid. Every 10000 miles or less. And you're stuck with the mediocre automatic tranny they put in cruzes that's laggy as ****. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I thought this thread was on fog lights. So the RS fog light covers will not fit on the diesel at all??


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm going to look into the oem fog lights myself . Can't have too much properly aimed lighting and I think they look pretty darn good


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The facia is the same as the non-RS Cruze, so the lights and bezels should fit. What I'd be checking is the wiring... other Cruze models have a plug-n-play setup where you just need to install a new headlight switch and tap a wire into the underhood fuze box, the rest of the system is already present and ready to go. If the TD is wired and set up the same way I can't see why the fog light kit wouldn't install and work just fine.

Something to check with your local dealer. If they offer them as a dealer installed accessory like they do on other Cruzes it should be the same drill to install them.



Sperry said:


> I'm going to look into the oem fog lights myself . Can't have too much properly aimed lighting and I think they look pretty darn good




Exactly. Mine work GREAT on my Eco, and many others are happy with theirs as well. There are great write-ups on how to DIY the install, too.


----------



## ctaylorZL1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine came with the fog lamps. Looks same as the regular RS style fogs, but without the crome trim


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had my dealer install my fog lamps before I took delivery. They can be independently run (without the headlights) which helps in snow and fog as well by reducing reflection.


----------

